# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Article "Robotic Plants Serve an Altruistic Purpose"

## Airicist

Article "Robotic Plants Serve an Altruistic Purpose"

by Jaymi Heimbuch
August 30, 2010

----------


## Airicist

The "plant" is an interactive installation inspired by the vision of grass blowing in the wind.

Published on Jan 16, 2010

----------

